# Freezing after installing SSHD



## Viridian (Apr 7, 2013)

So a few months ago I switched my factory HD to a solid state hybrid drive by Seagate (8GB SSD and 1TB HD). Ever since, I have an issue where the screen will freeze but not completely. I can do certain things like view mission control or exposé but I can't actually click on anything. I haven't noticed anything triggering it in particular. It just randomly happens. Is there anything I can do to fix this? Thank you!


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can you tell us what Mac you have (you can tell the model identifier from System Info)?? and the exact model of the Hybrid Drive?


----------



## Viridian (Apr 7, 2013)

It's the standard Early 2011 Macbook Pro. I upgraded it to 8GB RAM a few years ago and had no problems. And this SSHD from Amazon: Seagate 1TB Laptop Gaming SSHD (Solid State Hybrid Drive) SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache 2.5-Inch Internal Bare Drive (ST1000LM014)


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

ok...

I had that same Macbook Pro.. and a similar issue.

Those year Macbook Pro's came with SATA 2 drives, and as such had SATA 2 cables.

The drive you put in is a SATA 3 drive. The drive cable basically can't handle the radio interference and is getting cross traffic... You really have limited options. Either need a SATA 2 drive... which the cable is made for... or you have to try and shield it in some fashion to prevent the issue.


----------



## Viridian (Apr 7, 2013)

Aw damn. I guess I'll just put the old HD back in when I get the chance. Is this the only symptom it can cause? Or does it increase the chances of some other type of failure on the machine? Thanks again for your help


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well any issues in data transmissions can cause all kinds of problems... This is the cable that carries data to the drive to save it... So you could be saving an important file and the machine just freezes up.


----------

